# Food Frantic



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

My puppy was like this when he came home (and still wants to be).

One thing that helped was to not fill the bowl with him around. He would go NUTS at the sound of food in the bowl - and sometimes not be interested in the food - but the sound made him so wild. I would fill food bowls while the dogs were outside or visiting with a friend in another room.

I measured out his food amount for the day and had him earn his food for good behaviors -especially self control - thorughout the day.

We did training sessions where I added in the bowl noises, setting down the bowl, etc and he had to stay throughout those challenges. (Frequent rewards of his food from my hand - never releasing to the bowl). We did lots of slow, calm, hand feeding.

He's still sometimes frantic - but not nearly as intense as before. Get into a great puppy class and the instructor should help you with some of these things.


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

thank you so much for your comments I will give that a try right now!


----------



## Themmen (Mar 5, 2015)

My Girl also did this. she also inhales her food and im sure she doesnt even chew it. i on the other hand mix her food right in front of her. i let her come with me to get it out of the bag and make her sit or lie down before i start doing anything. i also make her make eye contact with me. the first few weeks feeding time was a long adventure. but now she knows she wont get her food till she is calm so she will make a few spins and then lay down and look at me. i will put her food down right in front of her and make her leave it and keep eye contact with me and she can only have it when i release her. she is learning really well and i can leave the room and come back a few minutes later and she will still be waiting for me to give her the OK. so i would make her wait and be calm until you let her eat.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I use a slow feeder for my youngest and for any visiting dogs/puppies who gobble down their food. Some of them eat so fast that they start choking on the food! I use something like this:

[ame]http://smile.amazon.com/Outward-Hound-51003-Feeder-Interactive/dp/B00FPKNRG4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1435065784&sr=8-1&keywords=slow+feeder+bowl[/ame]


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Our puppy did this for a while. Sometimes I fed him the first part of his breakfast from a kong... his kibble mixed with natural youghurt... so he had to slow down (and have fun too) The other thing I did was put a huge flat stone in his bowl and put the food around and underneath it. The fact that he had to eat around it made him slow down. Another time I took all his ration and scattered it over the yard so he had to sniff it out. Once he realised he was getting fed regularly without competiting with other pups he slowed down on his own. He now eats with good manners lol and has so much less gas! Phew!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe did this for awhile. She doesn't do it so bad now. It's also a good time to teach and make him sit before you put his bowl down.


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

I can't thank you all enough for the comments. They are so helpful and reassuring, don't think I could raise a pup without you guys.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I hand fed Griffey most of his meals in his early weeks and still do occasionally. I wanted him to be very comfortable with my hands around his food and it slowed him down.

It seems to have worked...even when he gets a really high value bone he prefers to work on it with his butt parked in my lap...apparently that's Griffenese for sharing!


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Rumple goes crazy too, though he's slowly getting better. I hand feed him some of his kibble from each meal (I do training sessions with him with it, such as "sit" and "down". Okay that's all he's learned so far lol). Anyway, I'm going to get a slow feeding bowl, such as fostermom posted. I'm not sure if they can get bloat this young, but I don't want to chance it.


----------



## Pdljmpr (Apr 4, 2015)

We feed Addy on the kitchen floor. If we use her bowl she inhales it and pukes. She still eats fast but takes her longer. She is like a hoover.


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

I tried giving her a bone (long bone) not cooked from grocery store and she was so wacked out over it she growled at me when I got close to it-figured that was pretty bad and I need to take action.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

skyqueen said:


> I tried giving her a bone (long bone) not cooked from grocery store and she was so wacked out over it she growled at me when I got close to it-figured that was pretty bad and I need to take action.


Yeah I'd start working on that now rather than later. Start with her kibble instead of such a high value treat. There was a thread about this not too long ago, let me see if I can find it.

ETA: Found it: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/364258-resource-guarding.html


----------



## skyqueen (Jun 14, 2007)

News Flash-I just fed Ziggy lunch by hand and she was excellent! I was shocked. whew you guys have made the world a better place one golden at a time-thank you!


----------



## jnjmc (Mar 31, 2015)

When Charlie started eating too fast, we started giving him all his meals in a Kong wobbler. Keeps him occupied for 20 minutes and he only gets out a few nibbles at a time. We had to show him several times how to get it out, but he got the hang of it and loves it now. Plus it's ridiculously cute watching a puppy use his paws to bat the thing around. 

http://www.amazon.com/KONG-Wobbler-Treat-Dispensing-Large/dp/B003ALMW0M


----------

